# سؤال : معدات مصنع إعادة تصنيع الإطارات (وليس تدويرها .. )



## abdo saleh (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سؤال الى المهندسين و أصحاب الخبرة 

رأيت في أحد البرامج التلفزيونية مصنع لإعادة تصنيع الإطارات المستعملة و إعادتها كالجديدة 

هل لدى أحد خلفية عن مكان بيع المعدات وأسعارها .. علما بأنها فكرة جديدة لم تطبق في الدول العربية بعد 

و يوجد كميات كبيرة من الإطارات التي يتم تدميرها يوميا والتي من الممكن الإستفادة منها وإعادة تصنيعها 

أرجو مساعدتي في هذا الموضوع و لكم جزيل الشكر ...
​


----------

